# Ash Basket...



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I also found these pictures... of an Ash Basket *I made not too long ago.*

Looked really nice to me... perfect for picking fruit, etc.

Slats made from Ash, handle is Oak, and ends are Pine.

http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/showgallery.php?cat=937&ppuser=0


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You forgot to mention who made that lovely basket Joe.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Last edited by Joe Lyddon : Yesterday at 10:38 AM.

I noticed the above Joe!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Last edited by Joe Lyddon : Yesterday at 10:38 AM.
> 
> I noticed the above Joe!



Yes, I forgot the word "I"... also made it bold, just for you.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Beautiful work Joe


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Joe

For some mysterious reason, I can not see any of your pics (not only on this post) nor to open the website address in the post.

I'm using Windows 98 (I know...now in all the history museums) and Opera or Firefox browsers

niki


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

simplenik said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> For some mysterious reason, I can not see any of your pics (not only on this post) nor to open the website address in the post.
> 
> ...


Hi niki,

Try this link to the gallery...
http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/showgallery.php?cat=937&ppuser=0


*See uploaded gallery pics in first post.*


Thank you for telling me...


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

*Ash basket*

Nice work Joe and ash is one of my favourite woods, my Dad planted one the year I was born and now it's tall & proud. I specially like the stylised handle - thinking about it, it's probably a more natural angle for holding the basket than a straight up & down. 
One thing though, if it's an ash basket, how do you stop the ash falling through the slats?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Geordie,

Thank you...

Oh, we will use a bucket for the fireplace ashes instead of the basket.  

I don't know how old you are... but there should be a few ash rings in that tree...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Geordie, what are you going to make out of you're Ash tree?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I wonder if you can see these?


I can Joe.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

*Ash Tree*



harrysin said:


> Geordie, what are you going to make out of you're Ash tree?


Harry,
Unfortunately, that ash tree is 12000 miles away in the North of England and my old Mum still looks at it every day. Guess I'll never get to do anything with it! I just hope someone like one of our forum members gets to use it for something really good! My Dad would have liked that. :'(


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Wouldn't that be nice Geordie, I'm from lower down in Manchester, no room for trees where I grew up.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Wouldn't that be nice Geordie, I'm from lower down in Manchester, no room for trees where I grew up.


I remember a old child story... Nursery Ryme?

... don't remember the whole thing... seems like it came from the England area... but part of it went something like...

*... Ashes, Ashes, all fall down...*

Maybe it was for real?!


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Sorry Joe, but that should be "Ahtishoo! Ahtishoo, all fall down". (Ahtishoo like in a sneeze.) Comes from a kids nursery rhyme about the Plague (Black Death). 
The things kids used to sing about!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Geordie,

That doesn't ring a bell... Somehow, I thought it had something to with the London Bridge falling down... can't remember the words... !!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Ring around the rosies
A pocket full of posies
ashes, ashes
We all fall down


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

AxlMyk said:


> Ring around the rosies
> A pocket full of posies
> ashes, ashes
> We all fall down


That's IT!!

Now, is that from the England area?

Wherever it's from, that's where all the ashes went!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The posies were to sniff to keep death away but didn't appear to be very effective as they still sneezed and fell down dead!


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Spot on, Harry. Mike got the poem nearly right except it's "ahtishoo" not "ashes". The ring O'roses was the shape of the bubos swelling under the skin made by the Plague, the posies, as you rightly said, was a bunch of scented flowers supposed to protect you against catching the Plague (they thought then that diseases were spread by the smell). The final sign was the sneezing before you fell down (dead). 
Just a by-the-way. The church in the village I was born in was built in 1271. When I was about ten, the retaining wall around the graveyard gave way after heavy rain and hundreds of skeletons spilled out across the road from a mass burial pit from the Plague (1665?). The local authorities had to seal off the road and bulldoze the bodies back into the graveyard and cover them with quicklime as the Plague lives on in the bones!


----------

